# Buran Sturmanski - Spares



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Seen some postings re this style of watch and people looking for new face or different hands. Just in case it's been missed there is a posting, No. 8902651763 with what appears to be 2 x case, 2 x face, various hands and winders - NO movements. In German but images show clearly the spares on offer.

Hope this is of use to somebody.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

How are you going with the watchmaking Julian ? Any good buys recently







?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

raketakat said:


> How are you going with the watchmaking Julian ? Any good buys recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, a very nice Spetsnaz Corporal


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > How are you going with the watchmaking Julian ? Any good buys recently
> ...










:taz:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

raketakat said:


> How are you going with the watchmaking Julian ? Any good buys recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't got the watch servicing off the ground yet, but I am developing the initial skills required - I can now disassemble a watch in a reasonably controlled manner! I know not to use WD40 and am working on handling those fiddly litlle screws without them pinging off into the darkest corner of the room.









I'm thinking of applying for charity status because I seem to have a real knack for bidding on chronically sick watches with little hope of ever leading a useful and timely life - none at all after I've finished my post mortem







Julian's Rest Home for Retired Mechanical Watches (Soviet Branch) Registered Charity No. xxxxxxxx.

Hopefully my 'doubles' will help another forum member fill some of the gaps left by Billy Burglar

Spetznatz Corporal sat on the desk top beside me as I type, good work watch as it just squeezes under the cuff of my work shirts - Thanks Dapper (Thanks for the PO but it was meant to go towards p&p)

Julian


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Julian Latham said:


> I'm thinking of applying for charity status because I seem to have a real knack for bidding on chronically sick watches with little hope of ever leading a useful and timely life - none at all after I've finished my post mortem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like my "watch sanctuary" Jullian. It's a pretty thankless task but rewarding too when you give an old Ruskie a new lease of life  .

Most of the watches I've tried to put right with my elementary skills are now basket cases but they weren't too hot to start with.

I can certainly sympathise with your screw ejection problems







. I need a bench paper that covers the whole room







.

The books make it look so easy too














.

In my experience the majority of vintage watches on ebay have something wrong with them. Some of the new ones leave something to be desired too.

I've bought five new Vostoks this year and three of them needed a kickstart. It must be cold and miserable in those Russian warehouses, especially when you've been there a couple of years 







.

Glad to hear you got the Spetnaz Julian  . The "Corporal" is one of the few I can stomach. They make some ugly objects IMO - they took over from Cardivostok in that regard.


----------

